# How to remove Error 1706



## johnnymillions (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi

Each time I boot up my PC it attempts to install 'Microsoft Office Basic Edition 2003' and when I press cancel it comes up with the following message. The problem is that when I cancel it keeps attempting to install and go through the same process. I have visited the microsoft website and followed their troubleshooting suggestion which didnt work. I would be very grateful if someone could advise me what to do. 

Thanks



Johnny


Error 1706. Setup cannot find the required files. Check your connection to the network, or CD-ROM drive. For other potential solutions to this problem, see C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\1033\Setup.hlp.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Please let us know if after getting assistance from the security team that this issue does not go away. We will then address it after your system is clean


----------



## johnnymillions (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for that and sorry for the delay in replying. I am waiting for my microsoft office cd to arrive and will reinstall.

Johnny


----------

